# Bow Down tuna trip



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

We left Daybreak Saturday around noon and headed for the Deepwater Nautilus. When we got there the water was cobalt blue and bait everwhere. We were fired up and put out some ballyhoos and some plastics. After a couple hours of trolling and no action (we did see a bill on a fish that was sunning but couldnt tell what it was) we decide to start live baiting. We live baited until dark with no luck but we had small tunas bust around us. So about 845pm we decide to move to a different side of the rig and get the steaks going on the grill. And for the next few hours we caught 4 bigeye tunas and 3 YF. We tried for a little bit the next morning but the water had changed to dirty green overnight and the fish box was full and we were getting low on ice. So at 7am we decide to work our way north to Horn Mountain and pull some baits. After a couple hours and no action we cleared the deck and headed home. We got back to Day Break at 1130pm and weighed the fish. Bigeys were 96,94,86,38 and YF were 84,74,64. We cleaned fish until 3pm thanks to Jake at DB for letting us borrow a couple of sharper knives or we would have been there a lot longer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice haul! Great report. Thanks!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! Awesome trip, Doug.....I need to get my phone checked, ringer must be broke...Good Job anyway!!!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice post. Yall caught these fish live baiting? or chunking? 
Thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We were at that rig last weekend and there were Big Eye all over it. Nice work. We caught all of ours on Butterfly Jigs at about 400 ft.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job Dougie!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

hit man said:


> WOW!!! Awesome trip, Doug.....I need to get my phone checked, ringer must be broke...Good Job anyway!!!


My bad Bobby, i was thinking after i called shane, that i should give you a call, but my brother called and said he had us another which ended up backing out on saturday right before we left...



RollTider said:


> Nice post. Yall caught these fish live baiting? or chunking?
> Thanks


we were live baiting.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

brnbser said:


> nice job Dougie!


Thanks Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Great job. We were there Friday night and watched our friends in the boat next to us catch the new AL state record Bigeye.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice Catch ! Gulf looked like a lake.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man! That is certainly how to put a whoopin on the tuna!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

skindeep said:


> Great job. We were there Friday night and watched our friends in the boat next to us catch the new AL state record Bigeye.


Thats awesome how big was it?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report Doug!!! I hate that I missed that trip. I am glad that the fish and the seas cooperated for you guys. Maybe now that Bobby has the steering fixed we can buddy boat with you guys soon. Team Hit Man is itching to get some tuna in the boat.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Doug and Robert!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow how often do you see the gulf like that??? great trip!


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

102.4 lbs


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip...amazing catch!! Outstanding!


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

What are the coordinates of the deepwater Nautilus? How far from O.B.?


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Great report and pictures


----------

